# Damaged car



## Tlc502 (Feb 11, 2016)

Front bumper is missing. Can I still drive? It's still street legal of course signal and headlights still there and work just need a bumper cover.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

If the cover is missing but the actual bumper is still in proper condition, then your issue is a cosmetic issue, not a safety issue. Passengers are prone to rate you low however.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Buy a bumper cover !

Check e bay !
Buy some primer.
And a few cans of spray paint !


----------



## Tlc502 (Feb 11, 2016)

Yes I'm working on that.



Uber's Guber said:


> If the cover is missing but the actual bumper is still in proper condition, then your issue is a cosmetic issue, not a safety issue. Passengers are prone to rate you low however.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Put Halloween decorations on it till then.

Too bad the Lyft Pink Moustache isnt around anymore !

They would Never Notice !

Try christmas wrapping paper and a Big Bow.

You will be good till january !


----------



## Tlc502 (Feb 11, 2016)

Lol


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

It does not Look Safe !
Whats on the ground ?


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I replaced mine with one from eBay....it was cheaper and they even painted it before it shipped.....I'll get the name for you. That's so easy to replace. I got lucky that all my little trim pieces weren't damaged....had to buy one grill insert for 40 bucks


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

They have cheap NEW headlights & tail lights too !


----------



## Tlc502 (Feb 11, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> It does not Look Safe !
> Whats on the ground ?


 The fog light


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Or scrap yard. A few bucks and ya go out and rip it off your self. It's already painted and sun/weather worn to match.

Just a thought. Not like the yard wants to pay to dump it.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

What car is that?? I'll look when I'm done driving. Forgot my eBay password. If you want, go to eBay and search painted bumper covers and you'll see the place.

I bought the bumper with shipping for under $200 shipped to my door...paid $40 for my grill insert, then $125 cash to a starving body shop to remove all my stuff and screw it onto new cover.

You look like your going to spending more for the inserts than I did.



-------------------------------------------------

Update.... It's the guy with a yellow banner saying #1 painted cover on eBay. His prices went up a bit, but still not bad.

You could also save money and get the unpainted black primer shipped, installed and painted later.


----------



## Tlc502 (Feb 11, 2016)

jgiun1 said:


> What car is that?? I'll look when I'm done driving. Forgot my eBay password. If you want, go to eBay and search painted bumper covers and you'll see the place.
> 
> 
> jgiun1 said:
> ...





jgiun1 said:


> What car is that?? I'll look when I'm done driving. Forgot my eBay password. If you want, go to eBay and search painted bumper covers and you'll see the place.
> 
> I bought the bumper with shipping for under $200 shipped to my door...paid $40 for my grill insert, then $125 cash to a starving body shop to remove all my stuff and screw it onto new cover.
> 
> ...


Thank you I'll look into it. I have a 2016 Kia forte5 ex


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Cover the radiator then paint everything white.


----------



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

If you drive at night in the rain pax might not notice and you'll be ok,
otherwise your ratings will plummet.


----------

